# Which Catamaran should I choose?



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

My family will be chartering in the Abacos in the Bahamas next June or July 2014 and there will be 9 of us (4 adults, 4 young adults and 1 6 year old). At this point we are trying to decide on a boat and the boats that have been recommended to us are a Leopard 444 and a Lagoon 45. Does anyone have any recommendations for either of these boats? Interested in any info on the quality of the accommodations and the sailing characteristics of each of the boats. I am new to cats having sailed monohulls so any thoughts on which would provide the best overall performance are appreciated.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Either one will do. The Lagoon will be a lot larger but a tad slower. Not a huge problem in the Abacos since everything is close by. I would go for the Lagoon if it was my charter. 
The only appeal on the Leopard is the front cockpit area to leisure in. Would give a little more space when one needs to separate the group for a spell.


----------



## Fllcatsailor (May 30, 2013)

go with a Leopard 48, or two Leopard 39's... 9 people is a LOT of people for one boat, and you are going to be very cramped with people sleeping in the salon...


----------



## Cooper96 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree that 9 people sounds like a lot. I charted a Moorings 4600 last year with ten berths that would have worked well (no sleeping in the salon required). 

Besides four doubles, there's a nice little forward berth that is fun for a younger one. (The 10th is a crew berth, not as suitable.)

I wouldn't worry about performance issues. After sailing monohulls for years my experiences with charter cats have been very pleasant. You're going with a big family to enjoy the water and sun. Comfort will be more important than performance. My two cents.


----------

